# What do you think of these gloves for grills and meat handling?



## smokingjoejoe (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking to get a pair of gloves to save my hands from the grill heat, the grill themselves and handling hot meat when on the grill.

I was looking around, searched a bunch on here, and came up with these:

ezBuddy Silicone BBQ Grill Gloves


Anyone have experience with them or recommend anohter glove that can do BOTH, handle grills as well as meat for around the same price?

Thanks.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a pair that is similar to those and I love them.  You can take things out of the stove or grill or boiling water with them and no heat gets to the hands.  The only thing I don't like about them is when handling greasy food they get real slippery and it's hard to hold things. I do like that you can put them in the dishwasher when done with them.

Stan


----------



## smokingjoejoe (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks ... when I took  a second look at the gloves, I noticed they were more like oven mits; but just gloves.  I'm looking for a smaller pair, similar to the "Ov' Glove" but in silicone.


----------



## bobby21 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got a pair similar to those at Home Depot. The ones I got at Home Depot are silicon with a cuff and they have a removable inside insulation that is washable.


----------



## smokingjoejoe (Jul 9, 2014)

I ended up buying these ones on amazon: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/mr-bar-b-q-insulated-barbecue-gloves

From what I've read, good for handling foods at high temps, and removing a grill from the smoker to get to the lower level (wsm mini).


----------



## smokingjoejoe (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry these are the ones I purchased:


----------



## remmy700p (Aug 10, 2014)

I ordered a pair of these:  http://texasbbqrub.com/bbqgloves.htm  They are $12 with no tax and no shipping.


----------



## venture (Aug 10, 2014)

I have tried a few but not those..

The main problem I have found is whether they give you a good "touch" and whether they are slippery.

For meat cutting I like my stainless steel mesh meat cutting glove which is more of a single purpose glove. Only need one for my left hand. They are very cut resistant, but still susceptible to poking with the tip of the knife, not something you would normally do.

Also, restaurant supply stores are often a good local source for these kinds of items.

Looking forward to you posting your evaluations on these gloves!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## allen (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a few pairs of the OV. Glove and to me they are perfect for handling meat but if you don't have a pan next to your smoker the juices can seep threw the fabric and you will feel it.


----------

